# I don't get it?????????????????????????



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

From an Ebay ad.............


> NON-REPORTED Federal Canadian goose band. Get your name on the report. Won't see anymore till next year all seasons are closed on canadian. This is a older band with numbers 1028_####. Shows great ware and came off a big bird. Taken By Alamosa, Colorado(SAN LUIS VALLEY). Shot on Feb 14th. Please email with any questions. Remember all done for the year don't let this last one slip away. LAST CHANCE


 Current bid... $20.50

What makes this band worth over $20? Because it is non-reported?????? I just don't get it. Or $20 to get your name on a report...big deal!!!!!!!!!! Who cares.


----------



## popo (Jul 20, 2003)

I am with you on this, but some people will buy anything.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

that is so rediculous..apparently some hunters care about looking good more then actually getting out there and hunting.

"I DONT GET IT" well said


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

IMO this should be illegal. We fund the wildlife agencies to band birds for a variety of reasons. Having some A-Hole put an unreported band up for sale completely messes with the data and makes it pointless.

ebay has so many lame ethic rules prohibiting sales of certain items that I don't see why they'd allow this.

Look at this one, what a douche. You'd think if he was so concerned he would have called it in and reported it himself like he should have.


> UNREPORTED and ABSOLUTELY REAL Woodie band, I can't remember if this was off a hen or drake, as several were harvested and tossed into a box, but is off of Michigan woodie..Harvested last Oct, 2008...........is a 1076 prefix ..... only the winning bidder will know the other 5 digits..I have one stipulation on the winner of this band...It MUST be reported correctly to the Bird Lab, as I will give harvest info and will check if they were reported correctly.......With all the reproductions, fake bands( these people are getting very good, using dupicator machines, tumbling, etc) and mismatches of so called "sets"(ask the seller if they are a set off the same bird before you bid) on Ebay, the Bird Lab gets one heck of a problem over this issue...remember this is our tax dollars getting wasted ( and yours if they are fakes) if these bands are constantly being misreported over and over every time they are sold on EBay....SERIOUS BIDDERS ONLY......GOOD HUNTING......Buyer pays 5.50 for priority mail....... Paypal.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I care so much that this band gets reported that I didn't do it myself, but you better do it if I sell it to you. Just think it can be yours for a price. What a complete jag off! :******:


----------



## duck-band (Feb 25, 2009)

thats dumb as hell....if you want a band to put on your lanyard or whatever go out and shoot one with a band on it don't go and by one thats just fake


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree that there are two problems here - one with the buyer and one with the seller. I guess the seller wouldn't list it if there wasn't someone out there to buy it. Of course, that goes for a lot of things in life.

You know, bands are so "important" that some lanyard companies even come with a "starter" band. I got a cheap lanyard for my birthday some time back and it already came with a fake band on it just for decoration...

:eyeroll:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I think most guys just arent trying hard enough. If you really were a true waterfowler you would be on the avery staff and get avery staff tarsus bands every year. Talk about cool!


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

here is how i look at selling a band i used to be a fulltime taxidermist and could not sell a duck or a goose cause of the federal law witCh was fine with me i look at it this way someone put that band on that bird makeing it part of that bird so it should be ILLEGAL TO SELL THE BAND


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It should be illegal to sell any sort of band period. And it should be illegal to not report an band.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

It should be illegal your falsiffying information. And you can't sell gun parts on ebay but you can comit pergury


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

this is a bunch of B.S. i guess guys want to fill up their lanyards with birds they havent shot just to look like the Hotshots in waterfowling...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I was thinking about emailing the seller and telling him off.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I think they should make it illegal. Plus lets say you buy this and then turn in the number (out of season), wouldn't that throw up some red flags? Just because you say you payed for it from somebody and they told you that they shot it during season doesn't mean that the banding people will trust you. And besides doesn't that information get sent to the local CO? Besides hunting is suppose to be about fun and conservation, not numbers and bling. Not saying I don't have my share but I'm not buying it. Sorry this is a touchy subject with me!
:******:

Sean


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

MNGOOSEER said:


> here is how i look at selling a band i used to be a fulltime taxidermist and could not sell a duck or a goose cause of the federal law witCh was fine with me i look at it this way someone put that band on that bird makeing it part of that bird so it should be ILLEGAL TO SELL THE BAND


Interesting logic, I never thought of like that. It makes a lot of sense when you think about it that way.


----------



## saskboy (Mar 7, 2008)

i agree completely with the fact that bands should not be allowed to be sold. and personaaly i have just started goose hunting last year and still have no band and i really wanted one, however i refuse to buy one from someone else because it will have no meaning to me and i think that a band that is shot yourself has so much more meaning, a sense of success ....just my opinion


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

saskboy said:


> i agree completely with the fact that bands should not be allowed to be sold. and personaaly i have just started goose hunting last year and still have no band and i really wanted one, however i refuse to buy one from someone else because it will have no meaning to me and i think that a band that is shot yourself has so much more meaning, a sense of success ....just my opinion


I agree 100%.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I've been aware of this garbage for a while and have always wondered how it could be legal. After reading this thread it kind of refreshed the topic in my head, so I decided to try and find out if it was in fact illegal or not to do this. After spending a bunch of time digging and coming up with nothing I decided to just e-mail the BBL and ask them directly. Here's the response I got.



> Hello Chad:
> 
> To briefly answer your question, there are no regulations in
> effect at this time that prohibit the sale of unreported bird bands on
> ...


I found this encouraging. At least they know about it and are working towards something to resolve the problem. Also, I took a look on ebay to see how strict they are about what people can sell, and I'll give them credit, for the most part they have the bases covered. Their list of non-sellable items was pretty decent and it appeared that they are in favor of avoiding any legality conflicts that they can.

So, at least it looks like there's hope.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

It is somewhat encouraging as they are doing something about it. My question is why it is only now becoming an issue and wasn't from the start illegal to sell bands on Ebay, Craigslist, etc....


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Have you ever seen the BBL band submission page lately? In the category for how the band was obtained they now have an EBAY selection. Not sure that a person who would buy bands off ebay would have enough ethics to select that choice, but at least it is worth a shot.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

goosebusters said:


> In the category for how the band was obtained they now have an EBAY selection.


You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Matt Jones said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> > In the category for how the band was obtained they now have an EBAY selection.
> ...


It's no lie. I wanted to see for myself, so I checked and sure enough there's an option that says "purchased, traded, Ebay".


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The problem I see is that if there becomes a market for the unreported bands, the banding program itself comes in jepardy. There is little value to the program if the data is incorrect. It hurts all waterfowl hunters in the long run.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have also emailed the USGS and sent an email to Ebay. Probably wont do anything, but got my point across. I agree with you dakotashooter2, with this not being made illegal, how can anyone expect the band reporting to be done as needed. The risk of more people selling them on Ebay and the reporting being done later, if at all, makes the study useless esentially. :eyeroll:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I also agree with you guys. If there's guys out there so lame that they need to go on ebay and fill their lanyards with someone else's bands that's fine. To my knowledge I've never run into any of those people, and once it's reported it's just personal property like anything else, sell away.

The problem, as stated, is that it screws up the recovery info. Sure, it's probably only a very small fraction of the bands that get reported every year, but that doesn't make it anymore acceptable.

Now that I think about it, it probably wouldn't hurt to make sale of neck collars illegal all together. They present a slightly different issue. A guy can go out and scope a flock of whatever kind of geese and pick off anything he sees with a necklace. Even if it is properly reported you've still got someone taking waterfowl with a rifle and very possibly out of season as well.

I blame Avery.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

here's one for you...I know people who have volunteered to band geese. Just so they can go back early season and shoot them. About a month and a half after banding the geese which will obviously not leave the area, they go back in and hunt it opening early se4ason and shoot like 20 bands in one day then hunt he same area picking up a band here and there until those geese move out.

Now mind you when geese are banded they are normally done about 100 at a time and these numbers are normally found on large ponds and lakes in middle to late summer. So these geese will not leave these areas unless forced to. I have no problem if someone goes out and accidently shoots allt hese geese but banding them then shooting them (mostly juvies) is pointless to the program.


----------

